# Saddle up



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey, AG, do the 110 stihls you run have a strap to help support the weight. And do you reccomend a strap or something else? My 85R is in the shop and I'm looking at a 110. I've never used a strap but tore something in my back and as the 110 is heavier I'm concerned about the weight difference between the two. Also my local dealer is selling them at 350.00 is this a fair price? Thanks and hope business is good. Larry


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, AG, do the 110 stihls you run have a strap to help support the weight. And do you reccomend a strap or something else? My 85R is in the shop and I'm looking at a 110. I've never used a strap but tore something in my back and as the 110 is heavier I'm concerned about the weight difference between the two. Also my local dealer is selling them at 350.00 is this a fair price? Thanks and hope business is good. Larry



The 110 are heavy on me and my guys.. I use the strap all the time but towards the end of the day it fells like 200lbs on my arms and shoulder. I have 2 crews and they like the power but it is also heavy on them. Sorry I don't have a solution for you but the strap does help. We are looking into another brands that have the great power but a little lighter.. 350.00 price is the same here, And thanks for asking, business is good but the end of the year report will tell me otherwise..:thumbup: Hope all is good with you also, you must be busy never see you post..:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks AG. Guess I'll bite the bullet and go ahead and get the 110. I have several jobs that I weedeat from 1 to 2 hours straight. That extra weight means a lot especially when on the side of a mountain where it's all I can do to stand up.  I have been busy this year - a lot of new homes with lots of landscaping to do. I do learn something new with each job but haven't had any problems with accomplishing what I intend to do. I do have to bid an install on a 6x6 retaining wall and could use some advice on spacing of deadmen and footer specs if you have a lot of experience in that, :thumbsup:Or do you know a way to get geogrid to work? Only going up 4 high at the higest part. Yeah this year is going great guns and I am wrapping up my best month ever - by a considerable margin. Maybe I should be glad to be spending the extra money on the 110. :whistling Getting ready for the end of the year early.:jester: Thanks to all who posted on markup in other forums - it's really helped me to even out my cash flow. Thanks again Larry


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2005)

Got the 110 and like it. haven't really revved it up yet - I believe in braking them in easy. The back's better but still using the strap - it does help. The 110 will cut as fast as I can walk and thats fast enough. Thanks


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm glad you like it. What we also do is add this product to it and now it is even better.. have to check it out..
http://www.edgit.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, Been looking for something to edge out beds. Will be getting one of those for sure. Appreciate it a lot.:thumbup:


----------

